

Firefox: the new Internet Explorer? - svimma23
http://blog.boxuno.com/2014/01/seriously-firefox-come-on.html

======
benbristow
Chrome (Not Chromium, although it still has parts) could be classed as
Spyware. It sends pretty much everything you do to Google (URL suggestions,
history etc.) and is constantly phoning home. If you don't use the 'Express'
settings on Windows 8 you'll notice it asks you if you wish to send your
BROWSING HISTORY to Microsoft 'to improve prefetching performance'.

Firefox is one of the only browsers out that still respects your privacy. Same
can not be said for many.

------
caruana
I've been saying this for a while & Chrome is next ... actually Chrome is
about to become Windows, full of bloatware. Full of things installed that no
one uses, processes doing things that have no use to any every day user.

~~~
coldtea
Strange, cause I see the same essential Chrome I had 5-6 years ago. What has
changed? (I don't even run extensions, for that matter).

~~~
ryanolsonx
Exactly! It won't become bloated unless you install a million extensions and
apps that you don't like. haha

